# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Ubuntu 18.04 1c com сканер штрихкода

## Akhmedbekov

Добра всем. Имею ubuntu 18.04 Lts с 1c 8.3.14. Устанавливаю последный драйвер native 8.1.9.1 для сканера. Даю права на ttys0. В тесте устройства показывает данные с com1. Закрываю тест пишет тест пройден успешно. При попытки использования в любой форме. 1с аварийно завершается. Люди добрые подскажите куда копать!?

----------


## Наташа666

локалка не такая. дрова мешают ?

----------


## Akhmedbekov

cat /dev/ttyS0 в терминале отрабатывает нормально. Извините, локалка?

----------


## Наташа666

может ресурсов не хватает. приложите принтскрин пожалуйста

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день.
20190226_2017331.jpg

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Запускал от root в терминале 1с вот результат, явно кривой драйвер, ни на centOS, ни на ubuntu ни на fedora. хотя сам com отлично работает

----------


## Akhmedbekov

может у кого то есть драйвер 8.1.2.1 для сканера. пишут что поможет

----------

